# Glycerin in lip balms



## SimplyE (Jul 29, 2009)

Is glycerine water based?  I had been using it in my personal lip balm/chapstick, but now I wonder if it is actually water based, which would then make my lip balm require a preservative.   :?


----------



## carebear (Jul 29, 2009)

someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe that glycerin(e) is oil soluble


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Glycerin is a water soluble conditioning alcohol , that is an extremely effective moisturizer and humectant.

Kitn


----------



## jarvan (Oct 1, 2009)

I read in an article recently that glycerine can cause blistering to the skin if not diluted 3 parts water to 1 part glycerine. 

How can this be incorporated into an oil-based lip balm? Or can't it? I was thinking that glycerine would be a nice addition to lip balm, but don't exactly understand the way it can be used. I feel slightly dense.

Here's the recipe I used:
0.5 oz. cocoa butter
0.5 oz. coconut oil
0.6 oz. avocado oil
0.5 oz. beeswax
0.5 oz. mango butter

I made this lip balm last night and for the most part it feels great However, I notice that after a little while, even though my lip balm is still slick on my lips, the actual lips start to feel a bit dry.

This is where i was hoping glycerine would help, but didn't think it would incorporate into the ret of the ingredients. Am I right or way out in left field?


----------



## hestia (Oct 6, 2009)

I've got a couple of recipes for lip balm (actually more like gloss) that call for glycerine.  I've used glycerine in other things,  but these recipes always make my lips "burn".  Same for a couple of my friends,  but others don't seem to have a problem.  Figured I was just sensitive.  Anyway,  none of the recipes I have that include glycerine have water in them - except for a room spray.  It will incorporate into your ingredients just fine. Melt your waxes & hard oils first,  then add the liquid oils & glycerin & mix 'em up.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 6, 2009)

Glycerine in too high doses has a dehydrating effect. That might be what you are experiencing...


----------



## hestia (Oct 7, 2009)

You could be right. Next time I make this, I'll cut the glycerine by a third or so & see what happens.  Thanks!


----------

